# FMA sparring glove design: suggestions?



## anyaki (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi!

My friends are designing a new glove for sparring in armed martial arts. They want to use foam padding covered in hard scales so it can take serious blows, yet be flexible enough to apply proper technique. I have tested their first prototype and I think it works pretty well (although I must admit I am not a very experienced eskrimador). They are looking for suggestions on how to improve the glove and make it suitable for FMA.






Please tell me where you are injured most often, in which direction you want to be able to bend wrists, fingers. Do you keep your hand entirely closed during twirling/arco? At what intensity do you spar when you wear no full body protection?

Important note: the ProGauntlet is not for sale! they guys are still in an early design stage, please support the project by explaining how it could be made perfect for FMA and spreading the word!


----------



## anyaki (Jun 5, 2013)

ah yes, I'm also absolutely open for suggestions on improving my technique! I do have a lot to learn.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been watching the discussion and advertising for this over on the HEMA boards.  In practicality, you could test your gloves for use with a messer and you would meet all of the normal FMA requirements.  

The downside is that I am not sure how big a market you would have with FMA, given the art(s) background of using rattan sticks as training stand-ins for hardwood or steel, many of the adopted gloves do a good enough job to be adequate.  Better protective gear would allow stepped up play with blade simulators (steel, aluminum, or synthetic) and that would be a good thing IMO, but it certainly isn't a common practice right now.


----------



## anyaki (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool, good idea to try messer. You do need a lot of wrist flex for that. I'll try some messer sparring filmed next week. Steel (blunt) blade impact is what it's meant to be good against, I'd be happy to demonstrate (as far as my ability).


----------



## anyaki (Jun 12, 2013)

I tried the prototype out with steel feders, sparring with Youval, trying out throws, grabs and disarms. Great fun


----------

